# Secret Santa Chat (2014)



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought a fun chat thread would be in order while we're getting all hyped up for the holiday ;-)


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm getting pretty excited! I got a coupon for the Bark Shop (it is the barkbox store where they sell a lot of the good stuff from past barkboxes) and ordered a few things, then I plan to do some black friday and small buisness saturday shopping too. I think the shopping is more fun than the receiving personally!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I have some orders on my way to meee! I am so excited!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just received an old school Paris Erotica Hoodie today, and have quite a few packages on the way too. It's so much fun shopping and giving at this time of the year 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> I'm getting pretty excited! I got a coupon for the Bark Shop (it is the barkbox store where they sell a lot of the good stuff from past barkboxes) and ordered a few things, then I plan to do some black friday and small buisness saturday shopping too. I think the shopping is more fun than the receiving personally!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



My chi's got their bark box this month and they just love the Cornucopia filled with tiny squeaky toy goodies. It's so cute watching them prance around the house with such tiny treasures in their mouths. 😋


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Chiluv04 said:


> My chi's got their bark box this month and they just love the Cornucopia filled with tiny squeaky toy goodies. It's so cute watching them prance around the house with such tiny treasures in their mouths. 😋


Haha! Mine loved there's too- it is actually one of the things I ordered! It is so perfect for tiny chis.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> Haha! Mine loved there's too- it is actually one of the things I ordered! It is so perfect for tiny chis.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I agree! It is perfect for small dogs. I've noticed that mine really love tiny toys like those. The only thing I haven't mastered is teaching them how to take them out of the little corn thing lol. I have to do it for them. I'm not a very good trainer 😏.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Nova seemed to know how to do it right away! We got an alligator that they could pull little balls out of from Elaine and she loved, loved, loved pulling them out. Copley loves it too. Kerri mostly just plays with the toys once they are out but the other two love it when I stuff them back in to pull out. The barkbox toy is better than the gator for the chis though- more their size.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am going to practice teaching mine to take them out. We have a little fishy toy that has squeaky balls in it. And they love that one too. But I agree with you I the size of the barkbox version, it's just perfect for tiny chi's.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

My First parcel for my secret Santa arrived today  Very excited and having to fight off my two, who think every parcel is always for them!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine is boxed and ready to mail


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine is getting there ;-) If anyone needs extra time to mail because of the extension of the sign up date please just let me know! =)


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I got some really cute wrapping paper with matching tags when I was out shopping the other day. One of my SS boxes is a lot of little things so I decided to wrap it all individually with a little tag on each and everything. It is really cute but I've been wrapping for over an hour and just finished! And I still have another box of SS stuff to wrap!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha! Annie that sounds like it's going to be so much fun to open! =D


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am still waiting on a couple of things... once I get them... its off to the post office... or FedEX...or UPS......


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Me too Jan. I think with Thanksgiving everything got extra slow lol.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine is all packed and ready to go but I don't think I will make it to the post office until Tuesday. Luckily my big mail order came Saturday!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm waiting for 1 more parcel then its off to the postie with my 2 parcels


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine will go out today or tomorrow


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh wow, I wish I would have came in time for this. I love swaps like this. I am a member of a My Little Pony collectors forum where we do swaps like that very often. Do you guys ever do this outside of Christmas? Once I am a more established member here (as you can tell I am still new) I would love to shop for someone and their little doggy.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Packages sent!!!! Shopping was so much fun this year!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

DazzleKitty said:


> Oh wow, I wish I would have came in time for this. I love swaps like this. I am a member of a My Little Pony collectors forum where we do swaps like that very often. Do you guys ever do this outside of Christmas? Once I am a more established member here (as you can tell I am still new) I would love to shop for someone and their little doggy.


i know in the past we've done valentines here but not sure if it still runs. the forum isn't in charge of this just an individual who decides to make one up and run everything is


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mailed today


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mailed mine today 😊


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

When do we need to send them by? 0.o


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Got most of the bits, but going on a special shopping trip tomorrow for more!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I need help... I have PM'd the person taking care of the SS but not heard anything from her.....she hasn't been online since the 2nd...

I sent a sneak peek and I know they recieved it(tracking)... but I have seen nor heard anything about it....I want to make sure they got it before I send these gifts... 

what can I do? just frustrated here....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> I need help... I have PM'd the person taking care of the SS but not heard anything from her.....she hasn't been online since the 2nd...
> 
> I sent a sneak peek and I know they recieved it(tracking)... but I have seen nor heard anything about it....I want to make sure they got it before I send these gifts...
> 
> what can I do? just frustrated here....


Have u tried messagin her on fb? If you need me to let me know  maybe somethin big happened, haven't seen her posting there much


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Mine is going in the mail tomorrow  Yippie!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been online, but I did not get a pm notification until Saturday, which is the weekend. It's really hard for me to get time on the computer on the weekends, which I've mentioned before, but I'm sorry.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I've actually checked in on the forum almost daily during the week...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

loupey said:


> When do we need to send them by? 0.o


I'm sorry I missed your question loupey! I had put in the sign-up thread to please have gifts sent out by December 7th. But since I ended up extending the sign-up, I'm just going to extend the "mail day" to this weekend. Which would be by December 13th. If anyone can send out sooner, that's great, but I know I crunched down the time a bit when the pm's were out of order.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Girl's package arrived Sat we sat it on the ottoman and all stared at it, took turns guessing what was in it. So much fun!!! Thanks Secret Santa we are gonna wait till Christmas to let her open her gift.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Just a reminder to have everything sent out by tomorrow! Please also remember to pm me once you ship out your SS gift ^_^ I just like to keep track on my list ;-) Thank you!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Im running a couple of days late for posting, but everyones gifts will be sent out tomorrow - Sorry guys, really not been well but you all have some extra bits to make up for it xxx


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Natti said:


> Im running a couple of days late for posting, but everyones gifts will be sent out tomorrow - Sorry guys, really not been well but you all have some extra bits to make up for it xxx


It's fine! I don't know about everyone else, but the past few weeks have been so crazy they've literally flown on by... ;-)


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I just sent my package out, sowwi we was so latez this year ! I just had an eye infectionz and Mummy got STREZZED hihi


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> I just sent my package out, sowwi we was so latez this year ! I just had an eye infectionz and Mummy got STREZZED hihi


I hope you're feeling better! <3


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

How is everyone doing with their secret santa's? If you wish to wait til Christmas to open your gifts that's great - but please just shoot me a quick pm when your gifts arrive! Thank you all, I can't wait to start seeing happy chi pics! ;-)


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see all the SS gifts start to come in! That is the best part of this whole thing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have been waiting for everyone to receive theirs before posting who mine was and how she spoiled my girl this year.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Forgot to say mine were all sent a while back, and received 4 back. Waiting til christmas day to open them all though


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm getting excited your guys! I think I've confirmed everything has been sent out, and I believe a lot of us have received something too. It's almost Christmas time!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Just posting to say I will upload photos as soon as I can of the dogs opening their secret santas but having issues uploading at the moment x Will put them up as soon as possible. 

I think all but 1 have arrived, so lots of pics coming!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Natti said:


> Just posting to say I will upload photos as soon as I can of the dogs opening their secret santas but having issues uploading at the moment x Will put them up as soon as possible.
> 
> I think all but 1 have arrived, so lots of pics coming!


Yay! I can't wait! =)


----------

